# Landscape & hand-laid rails



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The HyLo Gateway*
At the edge of Pines Nest.
(don't be fooled by the photos... it's a small area).

[Note]: Jerry wanted to be involved in this section, so I let him go with it.
He handlaid the track using Mt Albert, Northeastern, and PC ties. I do the weathering and ballast._
It isn't connected to the mainline yet. There's still some to go, before he connects it to one of his handmade turnouts.

These are snapshots of the area. Sorry if some seem out of sequence, but the photos got jumbled up in the file.
The muddy spruce logs are there just because I think they're cool, and I'm pleased with how they came out (harvested spruce is usually very straight lumber).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks excellent.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

There's a level realism there, unmatched...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Astounding. A cut above all the rest. Very impressive. Keep going!!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Did you mix up your own ballast or find something pre-made? I have something similar planned for my shelf which will be a mix of WS medium gray blend, some "pink lady" granite, and maybe a sprinkling of a little black.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Did you mix up your own ballast or find something pre-made? I have something similar planned for my shelf which will be a mix of WS medium gray blend, some "pink lady" granite, and maybe a sprinkling of a little black.


For sidings, spurs, and secondary track I use very fine (N-scale) ballast mixed with sanded grout.
Click on the link below the photo.
Or go to that thread for recent discussion on the subject.








Finally! Trains are running


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A foot 'downstream' at "Woods End"*_
Unfinished terrain at bottom-right.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, but, how do we know you didn't go out and take pictures of real track and scenery? It looks that real!!!! Awesome!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Cedar trees*
Use both HO & N scale._

Cedar is looked at as the _"weed of the forest"..._
It's not majestic looking, and doesn't usually adorn any front lawns in Bel Air.
It works out great as firewood, hampers, hope chests, yard mulch, and potpourri, but it's usually overlooked as a forest denizen.
However, the average North American forest is replete with them, and all model forests should have a few.

JTT makes about the best model cedar trees, (4-6") for about $0.75 ea. (LHS price). Bachmann does a pretty good job on them as well, but the JTT's are actually priced less.
You should mix some N-scale (2-4") cedar trees in with them... even cheaper.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Re/Cedar trees*:_
Actually, cedar trees are effectively utilized as natural backyard perimeter fences and borders on some American properties.
However, FWIW, grouping cedar trees together on a _model scale_ doesn't work well visually.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

After looking at this, I don’t want to use any more commercial track ever again. You really gave me something to aspire to. Thanks.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Cedar trees*
> Use both HO & N scale._
> 
> Cedar is looked at as the _"weed of the forest"..._
> ...


Another great tip! I've been looking at trees and foliage for the jurassic park layout. Trees are expensive or time consuming, take your pick. And it's hard finding something that looks right for a prehistoric tropical layout. I think I few of these in HO and N might be the ticket for an N scale forrest. It's prehistoric, so some large examples would fit right in. And much cheaper than some of the other options (is that just because demand is low for cedar?). Some of these scattered around with some scattered palms should look good. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*A little closer to Pines Nest*
_(some is visible reaching out at upper right)._

The 75-foot pine is GCG. Others are mixed-in with JTT's.
I need to add some deciduous 20 & 30-foot saplings (paper birch & hardwoods).
The T-pins are birch locators. Others are just out of the frame.
_[Paper or White birches are often in close pairs, in clumps of 3 or more, and in beautiful vast thickets. They're quite hardy in moist areas]._
Thickets of them are stunning on a model scale, but the quality ones (GCG's & JTT's) are quite expensive.

The white strip near right/center is an afterthought... it's a layment-section of a cracked & crumbled asphalt path for log trailers. It'll require some re-landscaping when finished.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Downloaded photo...
(pertinent to the previous post).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

OTHER LOGS
_*I call these "forest driftwood"*
They're everywhere in the woods._

Some are huge.
They're either pieces of big trees that were felled and never taken, or leftover cadavers from fallen residents.
Some are riddled and infested with ants and termites... scorpions in the southwest.
These are small pieces of actual driftwood from an aquarium store... carved and airbrushed for model scale.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*JTT paper birch*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Some young pines added*_


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I love seeing your work, simply fantastic. Good photography too!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Snapshots*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Cracked pavement for log trucks*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Recent truck path*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Pines Nest Northeast*
Initial/starting point._

No JTT or GCG here.
All handmade... skewers, dowels, etc (before I discovered the high-end commercial brands).
Some are recent replacements, upgrades, or improvements.
As evidenced by stumps, loggers have harvested some of the older/bigger trees.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Near Woods End*
(t-pins are locators)._


----------



## TheSleeper (Oct 7, 2010)

I love your results of your scenery! Very, very nice and realistic! Fantastic job!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*6500K lighting*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Dirt road grade crossing*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Stacking truckload cordwood... at station #3*
(for public consumption)._


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have something similar to keep the water tank from freezing in winter:








Made from twigs found in the yard and split with a spade tip Exacto.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*"The Narrows" at the edge of Woods End*_


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

The work is outstanding!! Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Handlaid curved turnouts*
Jerry's magic_

Jerry's had to squeeze a few of these into the plan.
The compound curved #6 isn't yet placed.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice looking turnout!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*One of Jerry's tracklaying jigs*
He has several.

This is probably standard fare for you seasoned handlaid track layers, but I thought it was pretty cool._
This one's a 4-foot long nylon bar stock.
He indexes them on a milling machine.








Some are wood, (snakewood & Brazilian pearwood) some are aluminum.
It's all voodoo to me.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The Gateway "Tee"*
A short open expanse... about 13" wide.

Access for fire and logging trucks._
A dirt-road grade crossing through hand-laid weathered track.
That's a _Ralph Ratcliffe_ truck in the sepia photo.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Fire hydrants*_
I'm gonna have to install a few along the dirt access road.
Can't rely on a pumper or two to initiate an effective fire break.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Another view of the 'Tee'*
Some brownish withered branches added._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

TRACK WEATHERING
_*A word to the wise*
(multi-thread post).

I prefer weathering track & ties before ballasting._
For those considering using an _isopropyl_ mix to glue-soak your ballast, consider this...
The isopropyl will likely ruin any track & tie weathering you've done beforehand.
Either do weathering AFTERWORDS, or use plain water with the customary drop or two of dish soap.
The downside of weathering after ballast, (as I've mistakenly done a few times) is you need to be extra fine with applying it... either by handbrush, marker, or airbrush. Unnecessary tedium.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

one day after I build more layouts I hope to be as good of a modeler as you are. I have a long way to go though


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Grass & groundcover*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Pics #1 & 4 above have 12mm grass, which is about the practical limit.
There's 14mm, but it's hard to find, and it's pretty much difficult to work with... it mostly wants to lie down like hay.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That is not HO. Can’t be. That’s more like 7 inch “ride on lawnmower engine power” scale, photographed with a drone. Think I saw that “ballast” on sale at Home Depot this summer. Even the pine trees have individual needles. I’ve got twigs just like that laying in my yard, about 1/4 inch diameter. I’m lookin for a squirrel or something that gives away the April Foolness. It’s not HO. It’s not possible to be, in our reality. Nope. That’s not…. That’s not…. It… just isn’t. Can’t be. No. Unless we’re talking to Rick Moranis. Then… maaaaybe he shrunk the 1:1 down.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The forest floor*
Can be dark and tangled.
Lots of litter and jetsam._

6500k lighting...
And it's still not all that bright.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Hahahahaha wanna come to my layout for a week to show me how you do all this wizardry?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Holy cow, the detail in the dirt road underneath that automobile..! I just can't even imagine how you got that look.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Compound grade crossing*
Through finished and newly laid track._

Using _3M Patch-Plus-Primer_ in thin layers to start the process.
Part of it will be dirt road, and some will be crumbled pavement.
Sculpting and airbrushing will spruce it up.
There aren't any crossing gates here... it's a RR crew, maintenance, and supply route, and public access is limited.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Trackside grass*
From none, to short, to medium, to long._


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I really love that ballast mix. I’m going to have to spend a day sifting through to see if you previously stated how you get that mix. I’m not sure that’s something you’d openly share. Looks like gray & black with a bit of red mixed. But it has a grimy look. It’s very interesting & makes me want to experiment with custom mixtures. 
Those weeping pines are stellar too! I may have to feebly attempt or beg to buy 3 or 4 of those for notable“signature” scenes I’ve got planned.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

OilValleyRy said:


> I really love that ballast mix. I’m going to have to spend a day sifting through to see if you previously stated how you get that mix. I’m not sure that’s something you’d openly share. Looks like gray & black with a bit of red mixed. But it has a grimy look. It’s very interesting & makes me want to experiment with custom mixtures.


I use all colors of commercial ballast, in both fine and medium, and cinder in _coarse_ and medium.
Fine ballast is sometimes listed as "N", and is mixed into almost all my applications.
Colors available are White, Buff, Tan, Beige, 'Pinkish', Brown, Dark Brown, Black, (cinder) and of course Gray.
Except on mainline track, I mix colors and sizes to get a specific or overall effect.
Blends of 30/70, 50/50, and 70/30 are binned away and labeled for later use.

I buy my ballast from _Woodland Scenics_ and _Arizona Rock & Mineral_.
AR&M offers White, which is ground granite or limestone, and is suitable for use on some older Western, Northwestern, and Southern roadbed.
They offer ballast in colors they claim are specific to certain railroads and geographic areas.
[Google Image Result for https://www.armballast.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1324.jpg]
I use the White mixed with Black, to simulate limestone/cinder mixes, encountered on secondary Missouri, Oklahoma, and Texas tracks in the 1940's & '50's.
_*Examples*:_















From the 'Best stuff by category (updated)' thread:
*Ballast, gravel, talus, etc*
Woodland Scenics
Scenic Express
Arizona Rock & Mineral
New England Brownstone
Barnes
Armballast
Ashland
Noch Gmbh
Faller Gmbh
John's Lab
Busch Gmbh
..._ (all listed are good).

*Fine ('N') ballast example*
('pebble', for a few sidings & spurs):







_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Tip*:_
Use N scale trees & shrubs mixed-in with HO, especially at the outer edges.
JTT & GCG are hard to find in N scale, but besides the more expensive top shelf European brands they're the best.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I thought “impossible beef” was…. Impossible. Now we got Impossible Pines.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Logging trucks, and wreckers*_
Pretty much the same vehicle is made by Wiking, Norscot, and Artitec.
I use them in and around the HiLo Gateway.
All of these have been somewhat modified.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Scenic Express 'SuperLeaf'*
Scatter it around for Fall scenes._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Track maintenance*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A stoney wash*
(small area).
Scribed & pressed sheet foam._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Grassy edges*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Coyle's Pond*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Grassy/rocky*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Fall & Winter tree line simulus*
(lead-in to "North Pines")._


----------

